# Not leaving the coop today



## jmc0319 (Sep 16, 2012)

I am in north Georgia. The temperature today is 72 down 20 degrees from yesterday's high. This morning the chickens came out of the coop to eat and then went right back in the coop. This is the first time they have done that. Could it be because of the coolness?


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

It's not likely...chickens are comfortable outside in cool/cold weather. It could be that there is an aerial pred in the area and they are being cautious. 

And sometimes they just act quirky and you won't know the reason why..low barometric pressure, pest bugs biting, saw something move and it made them scared, etc. Chickens are just unpredictable animals, is all.


----------



## jmc0319 (Sep 16, 2012)

Thanks Bee. They finally came out around 2:00. Now that you me too Ed the predator, I do remember hearing a hawk this morning but I cod find him. Maybe that was their issue. Interesting.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

I heard a hawk this morning too and noted my birds were huddled by the back carport, still as could be. 

Then I heard my local crow pack jumping on the intruder and had to smile...no more hawk, that's for sure. Our crows HATE that hawk pair that live in the area and keep them well clear of our meadow most of the time.


----------



## jmc0319 (Sep 16, 2012)

Yes our crows are very aggressive typically with the hawks. So are our blue jays.


----------

